# Help---looking for the stick lotion tubes!



## Mickie

New here don`t know even how to post, or if my other one went thru!! I am looking for the stick lotion tubes, not the deodorant... Can anyone give me a supplier name please? Sorry- empty ones for my product. 

Thanks, Mickie


----------



## dragonfly princess

Jody's soap and things


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Here is a great supplier.  Bill is awesome to work with!  Fast fast fast!

http://www.bayousome.com/twistup.htm

This link will get you to the twist up tubes!

Paul...


----------



## Guest

http://www.greengirlbasics.com/


----------



## Tabitha

I don't know what size, shape or color you are looking for bt bthere are some here:http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/


----------



## jmk3482

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/


----------



## jmk3482

sorry, i didn't read the one above me


----------



## jessicasteven

I have discovered that Cetaphil moisturizing lotion contains macadamia nut oil and the moisturizing cream contains almond oil.


----------



## Fang

Thanks for taking the time to help, I really apprciate it.


----------

